# Where to make a Logo?



## markrodriguez55 (Nov 9, 2020)

Hi guys,

I'm starting my cake and pastries business and I really want a logo for my social media accounts. However, my budget is really low. Do you have any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## tafsylou (Nov 9, 2020)

I tried Canva for my business. They have some good templates. A bit basic. I signed up for the monthly but you can cancel after, or before the free trial. There are other sites where you put our your requirements and a bunch of designers will come back to you with a varied cost. I selected the cheapest designer and regretted it (it was about 10$) and was literally something my 8 year old daughter could have done. Otherwise people have also recommended Fiverr who do the same type of bidding for work type thing.


----------



## libizer (Jan 29, 2021)

Indeed, a logo is extremely important for business development, I will not argue with you in such a way. Personally, I have worked for hiring all my life, and only recently tried freelancing for myself and I can say that I really liked it. Now I plan to launch my website, reviews about payment systems, I want to link the payment option to my website.


----------



## tafsylou (Nov 9, 2020)

I shall second what some of the people have said here. I tried all the online platforms - both paid (like Canva) and free. Templates are basic and some will have issues with the vector files not being supplied. I also went to freelancers via Fiverr etc. and like someone said here OMG the quality was attrociious - literally like someone had done it in MSPAINT. Me being cheap went for the cheapest designer and thus you get what you pay for. I think go on Fiverr and be clear with your requirements what you want and any type of visual boards or idea boards you can provide to help steer your vision. Dig a little deeper and not go for the cheapest guy. Top rated people probably charge more for a reason.


----------

